# The Portrait of Rose



## PsychoBunny (Jun 11, 2016)

This is an unfinished, improvised sketch for piano and orchestra I did one afternoon to give to a woman I'd been dating for a month, or so. I was trying to capture how it felt to be around her and was partially successful. I gave it to her that night and the next day, ended it and made some changes. "Put it back how it was" was the reception that evening so, I deleted that version and never finished this one. This recording actually has the climax and ending recorded but I faded it out early because I was displeased with the trumpet patch I was using.

The Portrait of Rose @ YouTube (Hidden Link)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice but did you get the Girl, that is the burning question


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So that's how one is treating his love of life?


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

It sound like music :tiphat:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol....yes.. .for 3 years and then, "I happened".....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PsychoBunny said:


> Lol....yes.. .for 3 years and then, "I happened".....


That's nice, now who said romance is dead.


----------



## Arnik (Nov 9, 2016)

Quiet growing joy, playfulness at times, relaxed fulfillment. Well conducted feelings...


----------

